# 8 YO Gorgeous Golden in Califormia



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous boy-someone will be very lucky to have this boy.

Hopefully one of the CA GR Rescues will take him in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awful news for this boy--*

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Impound No: A3556531 
Impound Date: 10/11/2011 11:13:37 AM 
Sex: Male 
Primary Breed: GOLDEN RETRIEVER
Age: 8 Years, 0 Months 
Location: BALDWIN PARK, CALIFORNIA
INTAKE PHOTO & INFO: http://animalcare.lacounty​.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?Anim​alID=A3556531


**seems all of the Golden Rescues in CA are full.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The shelter lsiting info below is showing him as being 3 years old, not 8.*


*Has anyone contacted the CA GR Rescues??????*




*Impound No: A3556531*

*Impound Date:*10/11/2011 11:13:37 AM
*Sex: *Male*P*
*Primary Breed:*GOLDEN RETR
*Age: *3 Years, 0 Months 
*Location: *BALDWIN
*Cage No.:*B447


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This golden boy is still listed at this shelter-absolutely heartbreaking seeing so many great looking dogs here, lots of purebreds.

ETA: * I contacted GRCGLA RESCUE about this boy, they cover this shelter. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Facebook*

I just copied some of the LATEST POSTS from his Facebook page and it sounds like he will be getting out today.

Julia Barron's Photos | Facebook


Lynn McMahon Huizinga Thank you all for loving this wonderful boy so much and for keeping me up to date...Golden hugs to you alll..love Lynn
10 hours ago · Like · 1 person.



Kim Allee Crossposting we'll be checking tomorrow....to make sure out of the bldg..thanks for the update Lynn...
8 hours ago · Like · 2 people.


Julia Barron STILL THERE ~ Shared
8 hours ago · Like.


So Cal Adoptables-Jenn shared
8 hours ago · Like.


Shari Horton Fialkovich shared with prayers from pa what a sweet boy
7 hours ago · Like.


Barry Jacobs He'll be out today.
about an hour ago · Like · 1 person.



****I will keep an eye on this and post when it is updated. Karen*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news!!*

*Per Kathi Tufts on Facebook, GREAT NEWS FOR THIS BOY!!!*
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Kathi Shannon Tufts ‎@Karen, SCGRR is stated as the rescue going for this dog today.
about an hour ago · Like.



Dona Barone Feel better Barry Jacobs, and Thank you xoox
54 minutes ago · Like.


Karen Van Swearingen Thank you Barry Jacobs!!
9 minutes ago · Like.


----------

